# Liste von Java-Befehlen?



## zoolux (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Ich bin grad neu hier und stehe nun ganz am Anfang von Java.
Ich besuche eine Schule in der Schweiz (Grenchen) wo uns nebenberuflich 
3 Jahre lang Java als Haupt -und Killerfach eingehämmert werden soll. :### 

Nach nun 4 Wochen Schule habe ich schwerste Probleme, zu begreifen was 
mir die Lehrer zu vermitteln versuchen und befürchte, dass meine erste Probe
wohl nicht so gut ausfallen wird.  

War das bei euch Profis am Anfang auch so?? Ich meine HTML hab ich binnen 3
Wochen gekonnt und stellte mir Java auch etwa Ähnlich vor (wer lacht da?!  ).

Meine Frage: gibts irgendwo eine Site, wo ich die wichtigsten befehle und deren
Erklärungen aufgelistet sehe?
Dann könnt ich wenigstens dies mal in mein Löcherbecken von Hirn drücken, 
vielleicht käme ich ja so auf einen grünen Zweig...

Auf den Blättern kann ich Problemlos Klassen in UML darstellen, aber sobalds dann
gecodet werden soll, schnall ich gar nix mehr :cry: Ist mir noch zu helfen??

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für ein Antwort

Viele Grüsse
zoolux


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Mai 2004)

Na na na, nicht gleich aufgeben und den Kopf in den Sand stecken! :wink: 
Wir haben alle mal klein angefangen, nur ist Java wesentlich komplexer als HTML.
Hier mal ein paar Links, um Deinen Wissensdurst zu stillen:

www.javabuch.de
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/

Wenn Du das Forum mal durch suchst, findest Du sicher noch weitere Anregungen.


----------



## zoolux (11. Mai 2004)

Hi L-electron-X

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Wir kriegen von der Schule noch das Java-Inselbuch  

Aber ich glaub für einen Quervergleich, wäre das 2. Buch vielleicht auch ned schlecht... werd ich mir auch noch bestellen.
Das Forum kenn ich seit gestern, hab schon viel interessantes darin gelesen :toll:  :toll:  :toll: 

Gruss
zoolux *Sand vom Kopf schüttelt*


----------



## Roar (11. Mai 2004)

zoolux hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich meine HTML hab ich binnen 3
> Wochen gekonnt und stellte mir Java auch etwa Ähnlich vor (wer lacht da?!  ).



*rofl*, ganz mal davon abgesehen dass HTML und Jav 2 völlig verschiedene sachen sind, naja lassen wir das.

ein blick in die FAQ hätte jedenfalls nicht geschadet: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=2218 !!!!!


----------



## EagleEye (11. Mai 2004)

hier haste noch die java api da stehen alle standart java sachen drin
ups link vergessen *g http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/


----------



## zoolux (11. Mai 2004)

:shock: also in die FAQ hab ich igentlich als erstes geschaut.....  :lol: :roll: 

Danke euch für die Links, werd mich da gleich mal reinwühlen.


----------



## Reality (11. Mai 2004)

Das Beste Buch wo ich kenne und wo du nichts falsch machen kannst:

Java 2 ENT-PACKT
Kostet zwar 45 €, aber das Geld ist es allemal Wert!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## stev.glasow (11. Mai 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Beste Buch wo ich kenne und wo du nichts falsch machen kannst:
> 
> Java 2 ENT-PACKT
> Kostet zwar 45 €, aber das Geld ist es allemal Wert!
> ...


Bei Amazon gibt das für den halben preis oder weiniger, habt dort für 19,95 bekommen ist aber auch schon ein weilchen her.


----------



## zoolux (11. Mai 2004)

Werd ich mir mal anschauen, danke! :toll:


----------

